# Boiler clean on a Baby Class



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Lately my Baby Class has been giving off odd smells (especially when you take the case off) and this translates into water passing through the boiler, if you drink it.

I'm pretty sure the boiler is full of nasty stuff (either scale or some aluminium stuff that is scary) which is causing the smell/tainted water and needs to be cleaned out.

Just want to know if anyone has attempted a full boiler clean, how easy it is and any advice they can give? Also anywhere on the web where there are clear, concise instructions or pictures.

Appreciate any advice.

Edit: Just noticed this thread http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?1879-Gaggia-Baby-no-water-from-group-head


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

it is not too hard. remove lid. 5 screws. lift off the steam cradle. 2 screws. open boiler 4 bolts. if you have been descaling with incorrect stuff you could have a seriously decayed boiler


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Would it be salvageable if it had decayed? If I do take it apart I'll take some pictures.

How much would a new or refurbed Baby Class boiler be?

Thanks


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

not too dear. go ahead lets look. for quicker response [email protected]


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

The terrifying results










I can't believe I was drinking from out of this.

The white stuff was almost impossible to scrap off, I really hope this isn't aluminium citrate.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I am no scientist but it looks like corrosion to me. I believe the boiler base is made from brass where as the top part is aluminium which means there may be some galvanic corrosion occurring due to the potential difference between the two metals. The brass bottom (brass being the less anodic of the galvanic pair) should clean up fairly easily but the aluminium top might need some attention with some glass paper, soaking in an aluminium specific cleaning bath or, if it is really badly corroded, perhaps even replacing. I must admit I know very little about these things but hopefully others may be able to chime in.

Out of interest, what descaler do you use and how frequently do you do it?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

jimbow said:


> I am no scientist but....brass being the less anodic of the galvanic pair...


Thats funny because you sound like a chemist









I went from hardly ever descaling to doing it about once every 6 weeks but I now realise the importance of using the correct descaling product.

I was using bog standard household appliance descaler containing citric acid.

I'm thinking that any attempt to scrape this stuff off will only further damage the boiler and most likely give me aluminium poisoning.

Initially tried scraping off with a flathead screw driver and it did nothing.

£42 for new boiler


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Ha, I wish!









Ideally the descaling solution should contain some sort of corrosion inhibitor which would inhibit the corrosion during descaling (whilst both metals are in contact with acid) and afterwards by passivating the metal to help prevent further corrosion.

The white powder (probably aluminium oxide?) should scrape off using some glass paper. Once you have cleaned it up inspect the surface and look for pitting and further signs of corrosion. It might be okay after a clean up.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Out of interest, how long did you leave the citric acid in the machine before flushing and was the machine switched on or off during this period?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Used 25g of descaler in almost a full tank. Boiler wasn't too warm when I ran half through, switched off for about 30-40 minutes then ran the rest though.

gaggiamanualservice has provided me with some tips to try and clean it up. I'll have a go but I'm not really looking forward to having to buy a new one.

This is also stopping me installing my shiny new PID kit


----------

